# Dish Network Distant Networks



## satmaster (Sep 11, 2004)

Dish has turned off all distant networks but Tivo has not yet updated.

At the same time NPS has contracted to buy space on Dish to bring in another set of networks. Tivo needs to update its guide and add the new channels and remove the old ones.

The new channels are listed here https://www.mydistantnetworks.com/

Channel # Network 
5731 NBC-Atlanta 
5732 NBC-S.F. 
5733 CBS-Atlanta 
5734 CBS-S.F. 
5735 ABC-Atlanta 
5736 ABC-S.F. 
5737 FOX-Atlanta 
5738 FOX-S.F.

I don't yet know the call letters. Perhaps someone does. Does anyone have these channels yet?


----------



## wvforu (Dec 3, 2006)

I have contacted Tivo about that last night. I asked him if there was a lot of people calling about it and he was unaware. I told him the channels and they will review it and in 5 days there should be a channel lineup change but it might just be for my area, I would recommend you calling them too. 

5735 - WSB
5736 - KGO
5737 - WAGA
5738 - KTVU

Here are the letters for the channels I know of, hope this helps out.


----------



## satmaster (Sep 11, 2004)

wvforu said:


> 5735 - WSB
> 5736 - KGO
> 5737 - WAGA
> 5738 - KTVU


I filled out a lineup change report on the 1st. 
But I did not know the call letters. I have not subscribed to them yet because if I can't get it in the Tivo no point in subscribing.


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

There seems to be a line-up change every other day or so. And quite often it'll say Deleted 192 TechTV Added 192 ZDTV or some such.


----------



## jascks (Nov 25, 2006)

I signed up, being eligible to receive distant ABC. My DISH locals package (Monterey, CA) does not include an ABC affiliate. It took a day or so, but then channels 5735 (WSB) and 5736 (KGO) showed up on the satellite receiver. I forgot about the TiVo guide aspect though. I just submitted a missing channels report to TiVo. Hopefully, they'll add this channel range to the guide soon.

I've heard some complaints regarding the quality of the NPS provided network signals. They look fine to me, but then I'm still using an old (non-digital, non-HD) TV. 

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## wvforu (Dec 3, 2006)

My Tivo upgrade today December 8th added the channels to the lineup.


----------

